# MAC version of Microsoft Sync Center?



## Sr Fresh (Aug 28, 2013)

Is there a feature like that on a MAC that allows network drives to become available offline to users? Trying to see if that is possible without the use of 3rd party software first otherwise besides 3rd party software helping you do that can you write apple scripts instead?


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 29, 2013)

First MAC mean Meadia Access Control and is like serial number for your Ethernet/wireless card.  Mac is short for Macintosh!

What do you mean "available offline"? Do you want Users to automatically mount certain network drives?


----------

